# analoge 0..10V regelbare phasenanschnittsteuerung



## funkdoc (20 August 2007)

hi!

ich suche für eine einphasige ventilator-drehzahlregelung eine 0-10V oder 0-20mA regelbare phasenanschnittsteuerung / dimmersteuerung.
 es handelt sich hier um einen kondensatormotor, den ich mit einer über poti angest. ph.A.St. betreibe. einphasen frequenzumrichter ist mir zu teuer.

kennt da wer alternativen?


----------



## nade (20 August 2007)

http://www.ziehl-abegg.com/at/download-248.html sowas vielleicht?
Bin unter Google drehzahlsteller 0-10V fündig geworden.


----------



## funkdoc (21 August 2007)

danke für die mühe aber du hast dir scheinbar meine frage nicht richtig durchgelesen.

grüsse


----------



## tompi999 (21 August 2007)

Hallo,

Die Adresse passt schon, nur das Produkt nicht.
Ziehl-Abegg hat auch Drehzahlsteller für Kondensatormotoren.
Habe da mal einen besorgt: ansteuerbar 0-20mA/0-10V, bis 2,5A: läuft gut. 

waren telefonisch sehr hilfsbereit:
Ziehl-Abegg
Pummererstrasse 26
4020 Linz
Hr. Mitgutsch
+43-732-785095 -21

lg
tp


----------



## funkdoc (22 August 2007)

hallo tompi

danke mal für die info.
mich würde noch interessieren wie das produkt heisst und wie teuer es war.

vielen dank und grüsse


----------



## MSB (22 August 2007)

Hier ist der notwendige Katalog,
da steht alles mögliche an Technischen Daten drin:
http://www.ziehl-abegg.com/de/download-662.html

Der Rest (vor allem der Preis) sollte sich doch durch DEINE Kontaktaufnahme erledigen lassen.

Mfg


----------



## nade (23 August 2007)

Sorry hatte das mit Poti nicht berücksichtigt, sondern via SPS. War halt auch so etwas spät am Abend.


----------



## maxi (24 August 2007)

Hallo,

mit einen Phasenanschnitt hatte es bei mir bei Ventilatoren nie gescheit funktioniert. Gerade mit FU hatte ich da grosse Probleme.

Ich habe elektronisch regelebare Stelltrafos / Trenntrafos benutzt.
Die waren nicht sehr teuer, jedoch weiss ich nicht mehr wo ich diese bezogen habe. Wahrscheinlich RS oder Conrad.

Ich hffe das es dir hilfreich ist.


----------



## TommyG (24 August 2007)

Was 

für Leistungsklassen sind denn hier Thema?

Imho hat der Conrad einen Steller für Borhmaschinen, der macht am Poti eine 0- 10V und fährt damit den Chip. Sonst würde ich mir wiklich Gedanken über nen echten Drehströmer und nen FU machen..

Greetz


----------



## Basco (3 September 2007)

Hallo funkdoc,

zu erst musst Du wissen ob Du einen spannungsregelbaren Motor hast. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, wird der Motor relativ schnell durch den Phasenanschnitt zerstört werden. Die nächste Frage wäre ob Du vom Stillstand bis zur vollen Drehzahl regeln willst. Auch da haben die meisten Phasenanschnittregler bzw. Steller grosse Probleme. 

Gruss Sven

@maxi: Ein Phasenanschnittregler ist kein FU. Aber Du hast recht, beide Geräte haben mit Ventilatoren Ihre Probleme. Beim Phasenanschnittregler wird man immer Geräusche durch den Phasenanschnitt haben. Beim FU lässt sich das nur durch sehr aufwendige Filtertechnik (allpolige Sinusfilter) beseitigen. Ausserdem besteht beim FU die Gefahr das die Motorlager durch hochfrequente Oberwellen in den Motorwicklungen... Alles hier zu erläutern würde wahrscheinlich den Rahmen dieses Forums sprengen.


----------



## funkdoc (7 Oktober 2007)

hi basco!

du hast recht... mit den problemen mit phasenanschnittregler.

ich habe es in zwischenzeit mit einem conrad regler von "kemo" ausprobiert.
funktionieren tut es. man hat halt leichte störgeräusche, die aber wirklich nicht arg sind.

nur weiss ich jetzt nicht, ob das meinen kondensatormotor-ventilator auf die dauer schädigt. im prinzip kann ja nur der anlaufkondesator kaputt werden...

oder liege ich da falsch.

wenn sich einer fragt warum ich keine vernünftige hardware einsetze:
privatprojekt! hier zählt der euro

grüsse


----------



## maxi (8 Oktober 2007)

Meinte auch Phasenanschnitt und FU eigenstöndig.
Habe mich schlecht formuliert.

Das richtige Regeln von Ventilatoren für Showeffekte etc. ist eh eine Philosophie für sich. Lustig fand ichs mal ein Exponat mit einern riesen Flugzeugpropeller.


----------



## Basco (8 Oktober 2007)

Ich denke das Dein Motor nicht spannungsregelbar ist.
Dadurch werden die Wicklungen bei Spannungen unterhalb der angegeben Nennspannung extrem belastet und werden u.U. schnell durchbrennen.
Aber Interessant wäre mal wie gross die Leistung des Motors ist...

Gruss Sven


----------



## maxi (8 Oktober 2007)

Jetzt schliesst halt so nen doofen billigen regelbaren Trenntrafo an udn gut ist mit der diskutierei :O)
Ich habe schon alle erdenklich möglichen Variatonen mit unterscheidlichen Einpahsen Ventialtoren und Rotoren ausprobiert und haben da schon gut Lehrgeld für bezahlt gehabt.
Das ist jetzt kein Witz.


----------



## Basco (8 Oktober 2007)

Dann müssen wir ja richtig Glück haben das wir davon jedes Jahr hunderte Geräte mit einphasigen Ventilatoren in Verbindung mit Phasenanschnittregelung verkaufen...  
Es geht, aber steckt schon einiges an Entwicklungsarbeit drin...
Das wichtigste sind die spannungsregelbaren (weich gewickelten) Motoren.

Gruss Sven


----------

